# Jakobsweg!!!



## Vertexto (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Freaks,
hat jemand einen GPS Track vom Jackobsweg ,am besten von Köln aus bis nach Santiago de Compostela???
Oder irgend eine ausgearbeitete Tour/Karten Material.
Freue mich über jede Antwort.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## nosaint77 (29. Dezember 2008)

Warum willst du diesen total überbewerteten Weg fahren/laufen? Auf der Strecke werden Bruchbuden zu Hotelzimmerpreisen vermietet und sonst herrscht auch eher Massenabfertigung als Individualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4472624&highlight=track#post4472624

Ansonsten guck auch mal bei Reisen Routen und Reviere.


----------



## Vertexto (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke schon mal für das Feedback,
ist mir schon klar das der Weg total überlaufen ist, aber Alpenüberquerungen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal wahren.
Mich reizt eigentlich auch nur die Entfernung von über 2000 Km mal mit dem MTB zu fahren,außerdem ist es in Spanien schön warm 
Ich hatte auch das Nordkapp im Auge aber das ist fast doppelt so weit und meistens naß und kalt.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2008)

.... wenn du umbedingt ne lange reise mit dem mtb machen willst unterhalt dich mal mit dem alpenzorro 

http://www.alpenzorro.de/

hier ist er von den kanaren bis zum gardasee geradelt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846


hier ist übrigends noch jemand der den jakobsweg radeln will: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371952

hier ein vielleicht interessanter link : http://www.fernwege.de/jakobsweg/index.html


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Feedback,
> ist mir schon klar das der Weg total überlaufen ist, aber Alpenüberquerungen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal wahren.
> Mich reizt eigentlich auch nur die Entfernung von über 2000 Km mal mit dem MTB zu fahren,außerdem ist es in Spanien schön warm
> Ich hatte auch das Nordkapp im Auge aber das ist fast doppelt so weit und meistens naß und kalt.
> ...



Wo Du hinfährst regnet's doch immer ...... heißt es 

Sag mal Bescheid, wenn's konkret wird; Evlt. hab ich nächstes Jahr viel Zeit ....

Gruß

Micha


----------



## joscho (30. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid, wenn's konkret wird; Evlt. hab ich nächstes Jahr viel Zeit ....



So gesehen könnte es verdammt voll werden.


----------



## Vertexto (30. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wo Du hinfährst regnet's doch immer ...... heißt es
> 
> Sag mal Bescheid, wenn's konkret wird; Evlt. hab ich nächstes Jahr viel Zeit ....
> 
> ...



Hi Micha alter Schwede,
na wenn Du mit fährst könnten wir es ja in 10 Tagen schaffen,vorrausgesetzt Du machst immer schön Windschatten für mich
Guten Rutsch wünsch ich Dir und allen die mich sonst noch kennen.
Ich hab leider Nachtschicht,pech gehabt.

Danke für die Vorschläge,es gibt eben noch genügend Freaks die sich sowas schon mal angetan haben.
schöne Grüße und guten Rutsch
Gerd


----------



## mikkael (30. Dezember 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Micha alter Schwede,
> na wenn Du mit fährst könnten wir es ja in 10 Tagen schaffen,vorrausgesetzt Du machst immer schön Windschatten für mich


Ich fahre mit. Im Auto.


----------



## Vertexto (31. Dezember 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit. Im Auto.



Super Idee Mikka,
dann hat sich der Gepäckträger schon erübrigt

Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für Dich,Ulli und die Kinder,ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal im neuen Jahr.

LG Gerd


----------

